
Show HN: Organize – Review your experiences with the police - anujkommareddy
https://organizeapp.org/
======
anujkommareddy
We started our nonprofit company, Organize, because we were moved by the many
stories of unarmed people dying at the hands of police officers. In our
curiosity to find more information about how policing impacts communities we
realized that unless someone's story was newsworthy, no one cared to hear it
and that person's perspective was lost and left out of the reform process.
Millions of people who encounter the police are never heard from and feel
powerless to speak up out of fear that their story will fall on deaf ears.

We built Organize so that everyone's perspective can matter and add to the
power of their community's voice for positive change in policing.

\- Either select a police department from our 'Top Departments' list or search
for your department by clicking the search icon.

\- Rate how your previous encounters with a police department made you feel.

\- View how others rated their experiences with the department.

In many ways you think of us as the 'Yelp for Police'. We allow for
unprecedented insight into how policing impacts people, but we need everyone
who has interacted with the police to weigh in so that our ratings provide an
accurate picture of department's impact on the community.

We're proud of what we've built, but we know that we have to make many
improvements in order to achieve our mission. We hope you can take a moment to
check out our website and give us feedback on how we can improve. Thanks!

~~~
mean_gene_1976
How will you verify if this story or experience isn't just like spam? I see
the site has serious issues being brought up, but I just wouldn't know how you
would confirm.

~~~
anujkommareddy
At this point we rely on our community to flag harmful content. In the long
run we want to rely on our community more and more to help us not only flag
but also remove content. Hopefully even police departments may be able to play
a role here.

To some extent we may not be able to verify every person's statement which
does not mean that it is invalid. Instead, we want to ensure that the most
accurate and verified content can be surfaced while other content is pushed
further down while still having some role to play in the conversation.

